# Was nervt oder ärgert euch gerade total?



## Oberst Klink (29. Mai 2016)

*Was nervt oder ärgert euch gerade total?*

Wie der Thread-Titel schon sagt: Was nervt oder ärgert euch gerade Total? 


Mich nervt, dass dieser Thread gesperrt wurde und es seit einem Jahr (oder k.A. wie lange) keinen Ersatz mehr gab.


----------



## azzih (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was nervt oder ärgert euch gerade total?*

Mich nervt aktuell das mein Halsmuskel abspastet und rumzuckt. Ansonsten versuch ich seit Tagen ein Termin beim Orthopäden zu kriegen wegen Nachuntersuchung vom Bänderriss aber ich komm netmal über die Telefonansage.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was nervt oder ärgert euch gerade total?*

Die AfD nervt mich, extrem, und ihre penetranten Anhänger, die den sozialen Frieden im Land untergraben:
Kommentar zu AfD-Vize Gauland gegen Nationalspieler Boateng - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Nils16866 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was nervt oder ärgert euch gerade total?*

Mich Nervt im Moment der ganze Nvidia Hype,und das AMD sich mit ZEN und GPUs sich unendlich zeit lässt.

Wenn die Hersteller wollten würden sie Chips mit 80% mehr Leistung bauen,nein so ist es jedes Jahr das selbe immer nur 20% schneller dann kann man den Markt länger Melken.Das Nerft  ---nix Innovatives mehr.


----------



## Krfx (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was nervt oder ärgert euch gerade total?*

Da muss ich @Nils16866 echt recht geben.


----------



## Red-Hood (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was nervt oder ärgert euch gerade total?*

Mich nerven Menschen, die Ursache von Symptom nicht unterscheiden können und am Ende sogar noch dem Medikament die Schuld zuweisen.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was nervt oder ärgert euch gerade total?*

Mich nerven gerade Verkäufer bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen, denen man in den A**** kriechen muss, weil sie nicht antworten. Die wollen doch was verkaufen und Geld haben, nicht ich. Scheinbar haben sie es aber nicht nötig...


----------



## MfDoom (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was nervt oder ärgert euch gerade total?*

Mich nervt das Sonntag abend ist


----------



## Oberst Klink (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was nervt oder ärgert euch gerade total?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die AfD nervt mich, extrem, und ihre penetranten Anhänger, die den sozialen Frieden im Land untergraben:
> Kommentar zu AfD-Vize Gauland gegen Nationalspieler Boateng - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Mich nerven Leute die immer wieder versuchen Aussagen von AfD-Politiker aus dem Zusammenhang zu reißen um sie in die rechte Ecke zu drängen und Leute, die diesen Mist blind glauben.


----------



## S754 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was nervt oder ärgert euch gerade total?*

Mich ärgert es gerade, dass die neuen AMD Karten noch länger brauchen als geplant:
AMD Polaris: Leak zur RX 480 aufgetaucht - NDA jedoch bis Ende Juni


----------



## MfDoom (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was nervt oder ärgert euch gerade total?*

Mich nerven rechte Affen wegen denen ich mich schämen muss für mein Land


----------



## Krfx (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was nervt oder ärgert euch gerade total?*



S754 schrieb:


> Mich ärgert es gerade, dass die neuen AMD Karten noch länger brauchen als geplant:
> AMD Polaris: Leak zur RX 480 aufgetaucht - NDA jedoch bis Ende Juni


Was ist mir der 470(x)?


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was nervt oder ärgert euch gerade total?*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Mich nervt, dass dieser Thread gesperrt wurde und es seit einem Jahr (oder k.A. wie lange) keinen Ersatz mehr gab.



Du hast es erfasst. Einen Ersatz wird es auch weiterhin nicht geben.

-CLOSED-


----------

